# Power use of various DirecTV receivers?



## tyoffice (May 25, 2010)

Has anyone measured the power use of their DirecTV receiver with a kill-a-watt or watts-up meter?

I measured my H23-600 with a watts-up pro meter and it averages 19.3 Watts in active modes (watch/record) and 18.0 Watts in standby/off mode.

I'm curious which models are the most efficient. Maybe we could get a thread going of people who have both a power meter and a DirecTV receiver.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

This has been discussed before in a few threads. I think the HR20,21,22,23 use about 30 watts, and the HR24 uses about 24.

Here's a thread (also another thread linked in the second reply, by me, actually ):

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=168732&highlight=power+usage


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

tyoffice said:


> Has anyone measured the power use of their DirecTV receiver with a kill-a-watt or watts-up meter?
> 
> I measured my H23-600 with a watts-up pro meter and it averages 19.3 Watts in active modes (watch/record) and 18.0 Watts in standby/off mode.
> 
> I'm curious which models are the most efficient. Maybe we could get a thread going of people who have both a power meter and a DirecTV receiver.


The DirecTV DVR's (R15, R22, HR's) pull between 20-25 watts depending on the input voltage, if it is turned "on", and if the fan is running. The DirecTV non-DVR receivers pull about 10 watts.

I turn my R22 and one of my R15's off (remove AC power) during the day when they are not recording anything as I have "time of use" electric rates and my daytime rate is about $0.25 per kWh. This saves me over $3 a month which almost pays the "lease" fee for one of them and they don't seem any worse for wear since I've been doing it for years now!!


----------

